# How does one associate a file type with an application?



## wmichaelb (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, I would like to have Evince open files when I click on them in Nautilus. Right now, if I click on a pdf file, I get Gimp and can't find a way to page through a multi-page document. Is there somewhere I can set preferences like this? I found System/Preference/Preferred Applications, but those seem to refer only to the most basic choices for the overall system. Is there a config file to edit, or?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beastie (Oct 29, 2010)

Right-click > Properties > Open with.


----------



## adamk (Oct 30, 2010)

Beastie's instructions are just as precise and correct as yours, ckester   Two different ways to do the same thing.

Adam


----------



## ckester (Oct 30, 2010)

In any case, I deleted my answer because it doesn't seem to work with Nautilus.  (I was using Thunar.)


----------



## wmichaelb (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, that was easy! Thanks so much.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 30, 2010)

You can use xdg-mime from devel/xdg-utils to set default apps....
all you need is *.desktop file for app, that you want to use


----------

